# I BLEW it big time



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Was up a tree 10/26 in the morning by 7am. just south of our place. Along bout 7:45, I see a buck coming in from my left. Oh, he's a small basket 7pt maybe a two year old, but I watched him for about 10 minutes or so. He was leaving out to 30yds and I gruntted him back in to about 5yds to my slight right and watched him for another 5mins. He then looks up at me and I very quickly raised my hand up and down to wave at him. He flinches but does not run. Then he slowly leaves straight out from me, very cool to watch. THEN about 1/2hr later I look to my back right(wrong side) to where he was first headed and I see a very nice buck. While first glance at 50yds told me he was a shooter and this is a wall hanger with nice chocolate antlers an good base mass. I believe he could of been a 10+. I decide to stand up and turn around(rookie). I bumped my shooting rail and the seat moved down about 2 inches or so and I look for the buck at 50yds and he is of course looking at me. I slowly slide back down the tree trunk and sit back down and he is still watching me until he decides to turn and trot away. All I see now is a white flag and a very large body slowly jumping through the woods.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

As long as your learning each time your in the woods from what went right and wrong then you didn't blow it you learned what not to do next time remember its no gun close range and snail like movements 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

dang! We have all been there at some point in our hunting trips..best of luck getting another shot at him!


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

they may see you or seem to look at you when you make these type of noises. freeze... don't move... it will be uncomfortable... but fight the cramping... and swint your eyes... blinking seems to get them more than anything... if you wait them out they will dismiss you most of the time. wait for the right moment to adjust... have done this multiple times and paid off. even on ground over the weekend... doe jumped up 15 yds in front of me ran to about 30... i froze... she did the head bobing and tried to trick me into moving.. i held tight... feet burning on the slope of the hill tree stand straining my back with pack attached... but 15 mins later she finally turned and took a step away.. i adjusted to have her look back... frozen and now in more plain sight i was dismissed... i move another 4 yds up and to the right... attempted a shot through small opening in brush... hit a limb... point is... if your camo'ed up and have your face covered swint those eyes they have a hard time picking you up unless in the open. did same 2 years ago and bagged a nice chocolate 10pt buck almost in the same spot... but he was down wind of me... scent control is also key


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Did the same exact thing last year on a big 150 class 10 point. I got up successfully, but when I reached for my bow, the big boy caught my movement. Man he was a beast. I hate learning the same lessons over and over... lol


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, It's been going thru my head even since. I sure hope I get another chance. I know this was a rookie mistake, since I've been archery hunting for over 20yrs. and I have target shot and killed a doe left handed, I'm a righty, with my xbow. We have a rut, buck only, hunt this weekend SE Ohio and I have a nice 8pt running on our property in N.Canton as well. I'll be back though looking for the Mr. Chocolate rack, if no buck this weekend.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't doubt yourself its life mistakes and regret is apart of it. If I see a deer that I want to kill and it's behind me I listen until they start to walk and which way then I stand up very slow.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

are you in a climber? you say the seat dropped? if it is a climber, secure it to the tree with straps right at the jaws that dig into the tree, youll never have that happen again and youll feel so much more secure (because you are).


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Wear a harness and sit on your outside rail and just bounce on that sucker when you want to set it. Grind it into that tree! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

EZBITE - Yes I use a Summit climber, that is a good idea, just another thing I'll have to carry in. But the rachet strap I like.
Narf - I always bounce and grind both the foot platform & seat rail into the tree.
Thanks guys, but I still could have waited a couple minutes to see what he was going to do. Just got that antzy gotta to get ready for the shot dump a$$ mistake. Gotta say I had buck fever.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh yes, tie those climbing stands to the tree. and fasten the the seat and platform together also. I have known the platform to drop and if you don't have a rope attached you are in a pickle. The seats and platforms are light weight and can and will move without a winch strap fastened around the the tree. Most come with winch straps and a rope to fasten them together. If they didn't, buy some.

It is always good practice shooting your bow while sitting in a chair. You may need to shoot sitting some time when a deer catches you off guard in your stand. Many times folks get busted trying to stand up for the shot when the deer is right on them. You may win sometimes but when you lose you only have the memory of him leaving.:!:S


----------

